# Solved: Windows Explorer Crashes Repeatedly After No Action



## booboo90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'm running Windows 7 on a Toshiba laptop bought last year.
My windows explorer is currently stuck in a permanent state of crashing every 3 seconds. I've tried restarting, shutting down, running virus checks and removing all suspicious adware, removing cookies, and calling tech support. They said it was a problem with a corrupted something (sorry, I couldn't understand the guy's accent clearly) to do with the explorer file.
It started by crashing once or twice whenever I viewed a particular folder on my desktop (all it had was some video files), and now it crashes when I'm not doing anything. Immediately crashes after reset.
I'm operating in safe mode now and the tech guy said the problem is fixable from my end, but wouldn't tell me how to do it unless I gave him $160. And I don't have a credit card, so please help!

If this helps, the tech guy was remotely controlling my computer and he's left open Services where he was looking at Computer Browser and he said he could fix it in one or two steps from there.
The problem with the browser crash was cited as 

"The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start."

Thank you! I hope I gave you enough information, but if I didn't, just tell me what you need to know and I'll tell you.


----------



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

You could try setting the "Startup Type" of the following services to "Automatic":

- Security Accounts Manager
- Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
- DCOM Server Process Launcher
- RPC Endpoint Mapper
- Server SMB 1.xxx Driver
- Server SMB 2.xxx Driver
- srvnet

The Server service depends on those services in order to function properly. In turn, the Computer Browser service depends on the functionality of the Server service.

Follow these steps to set the services to startup automatically:

1. Head to Start.
2. Select Control Panel.
3. Select System and Security.
4. Select Administrative Tools.
5. Select Services.
6. Select a service to adjust by double-clicking.
7. In the General tab, Startup Type section, select Automatic.
8. Restart the computer.

References
1. Computer Browser (Windows 7) (Dependencies)
2. Server (Windows 7) (Dependencies)
3. Windows 7: How do I change the Automatic/Manual/Disabled function?!?


----------



## booboo90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for your help mate, I adjusted the ones I could (all except 1 were already set to Automatic).
These ones weren't on the list.

- Server SMB 1.xxx Driver
- Server SMB 2.xxx Driver
- srvnet

I'm going to try a reset now anyway. Wish me luck!


EDIT: Yeah, didn't work. I'mma cry.


----------



## booboo90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, I just wanted to update.

I did an Advanced Reboot and ran Repair Computer and Memory Check - both completed and claimed to be successful and yet failed to fix this problem. I've also run Microsoft Fixit.
The problem seems to be with the Server section of services - all the processes Server needs to run are missing (this could be because I am still safe mode, I can't get to Services running normally because it crashes before I can do anything).

These are the files that are missing:
- Server SMB 1.xxx Driver
- Server SMB 2.xxx Driver
- srvnet

How can I find/restore these files?

I've tried to do a system restore and it claims I have no backup (which is bull, because I made a backup 2 months ago). I'm running out of options. Any other suggestions? Please guys this is my only computer and I need it very badly.



EDIT: Looking through my logs on the Event Viewer, there are a few weird alerts that I've never seen:

WARNING: Custom dynamic link libraries are being loaded for every application. The system administrator should review the list of libraries to ensure they are related to trusted applications.

ERROR: Driver detected an internal error in its data structures for .

ERROR: The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly. (-I hadn't reset it yet and it hadn't lost power-)

Then a million errors within the same second:

ERROR: The DHCP Client service depends on the Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

ERROR: The DNS Client service depends on the NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

ERROR: The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service depends on the Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

ERROR: The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service driver. service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

ERROR: The Network Location Awareness service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.

INFORMATION: The CNG Key Isolation service entered the running state.

ERROR: The Workstation service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.


ERROR: The IP Helper service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.

ERROR: The SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service depends on the Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

ERROR: The SMB 1.x MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.

ERROR: The SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.

ERROR: The Client Virtualization Handler service depends on the Application Virtualization Client service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.

ERROR: The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
AFD
DfsC

ERROR: DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}

ERROR: DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}

ERROR: DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{BA126AD1-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}

ERROR: DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netprofm with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A47979D2-C419-11D9-A5B4-001185AD2B89}

ERROR: The Network List Service service depends on the Network Location Awareness service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.

ERROR: DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39}

ERROR: The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.



And so on with hundreds of errors.


----------



## booboo90 (Mar 10, 2012)

I've just created a repair disc, will it have the same problems on it?
Should I do a factory restart?

Please advise, I need it fixed today. I'm going in for major surgery soon and I'll be bedridden for a couple of weeks after that so I'll need a working computer to keep me company.


----------



## booboo90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for posting again, but I ran the System File Checker to see if it could repair the corrupt/missing files, and it said it found no problem. So I reset in normal mode and explorer crashed again. I got this notice, which I've never seen before.

"The instruction at 0x7614dc97 referenced memory at 0x00035b6f. 
The memory could not be read."

What to do?


----------



## booboo90 (Mar 10, 2012)

I couldn't wait, so I restored computer to factory settings. 
It hurt my heart.


Thanks guys, my computer is fine and empty and soulless now.


----------

